# Skyrim mit und ohne High-Res-Texturen im interaktiven Grafikvergleich



## TheKhoaNguyen (8. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim mit und ohne High-Res-Texturen im interaktiven Grafikvergleich* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim mit und ohne High-Res-Texturen im interaktiven Grafikvergleich


----------



## krucki1 (8. Februar 2012)

Kleine aber feine Unterschiede. Selbst kleine Unterschiede machen sich im ganzen gut bemerkbar, auch wenn man es eher im Unterbewusstsein merkt. Ich finds gut von Bethesda das sie daran gearbeitet haben und dem PC Spiele ein Extra beiten im Vergleich zu den Konsolen. Jeder der weiter rum meckert, dass es hätte noch besser gehen können: Seid froh das überhaupt was kam und einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nichts ins Maul.


----------



## Viper0201 (8. Februar 2012)

Also der Unterschied ist ja klar erkennbar und wem das nicht genug der soll sich eben selben bessere Texturen modden das Creation Kit steht ja nun zum download bereit.


----------



## Solstik (8. Februar 2012)

Es ist schon äußerst spürbar. Wessen Rechner es verträgt, der sollte es sich installieren.


----------



## jo0 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Vergleichsbilder viel zu klein... So kann man kaum ein Unterschied sehen..
Diese vergleiche müsste man sich auch in einer höheren Auflösung angucken können, sonst macht das nicht wirklich einen Sinn..


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. Februar 2012)

hab das was mich am meisten gestört hat (Felsen, Gesichter) schon mit Mods behoben. Werd zunächst mal drauf verzichten


----------



## mar1k (8. Februar 2012)

Habs gestern installiert und konnt die Unterschiede nicht sehen, aber jetzt sieht mans ja: es sind fast keine da...Die einzige deutliche Verbesserung ist das Stoffhemd, alles andere scheint vernachlässigbar


----------



## jo0 (8. Februar 2012)

Viele Texturen die vorher sehr schlecht aufgelöst waren, wie zB viele Möbel sehen jetzt deutlich besser aus.. Die meisten Texturen, die vorher schon ok waren, wurden auch nicht angefasst, aber viele schlechte wurden halt aufgewertet. Finde ich nicht vernachlässigbar..


----------



## autumnSkies (8. Februar 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vergleichsbilder viel zu klein... So kann man kaum ein Unterschied sehen..
> Diese vergleiche müsste man sich auch in einer höheren Auflösung angucken können, sonst macht das nicht wirklich einen Sinn..


 Da geb ich dir recht, das stört mich jedes Mal. Bei diesen eigentlich recht sinnvollen Vergleichsbildern geht dadurch, dass sie nicht im Vollbild gezeigt werden jeglicher Sinn verloren.

Freue mich auf das Texturen Update. Ultrascharf brauch ich es eh nicht und in Sachen Grafik sind mir die offiziellen Sachen von Bethesda in der Regel lieber. Ich denke im Vollbild wird man die Detail schon eher merken.


----------



## rowoss (8. Februar 2012)

3Gb für so wenig Unterschied ?


----------



## wurzn (8. Februar 2012)

die frage ist, ob man es überhaupt braucht, wenn man die ganzen packs von nexus hat. bzw welche texturen sind besser?nexus, oder orginal hi res? des wär mal viel interessanter....


----------



## stawacz (8. Februar 2012)

autumnSkies schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht, das stört mich jedes Mal. Bei diesen eigentlich recht sinnvollen Vergleichsbildern geht dadurch, dass sie nicht im Vollbild gezeigt werden jeglicher Sinn verloren.
> 
> Freue mich auf das Texturen Update. Ultrascharf brauch ich es eh nicht und in Sachen Grafik sind mir die offiziellen Sachen von Bethesda in der Regel lieber. Ich denke im Vollbild wird man die Detail schon eher merken.


 

also da brauchste wirklich nich auf offizielle sachen warten,,das is so leicht mit den mods,,sind ja meist blos 2-3 dateien die du in nen ordner kopierst,,

und sollte dir die nich gefallen dann löschst du sie einfach wieder,,ohne irgendwelche probleme


hab jetzt mitlerweile 43!!!!  verschiedene mods drauf,,und nich einen einzigen absturz,,alles läuft tutti frutti und is in sachen optik mit der vanillaversion gar nich mehr vergleichbar,,,wenn mans vergleichen will würd ich fast sagen,die urversion is auf niedrigster grafikstufe und mit den richtigen mods schraubst du erst auf hoch

bin mitleweile mehr damit beschäftigt mir mods anzugucken als das ich zocke


----------



## stawacz (8. Februar 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> die frage ist, ob man es überhaupt braucht, wenn man die ganzen packs von nexus hat. bzw welche texturen sind besser?nexus, oder orginal hi res? des wär mal viel interessanter....


 

ich würd sagen die 2K von nexus,,die sind 4096+4096 von der auflösung her,,,bäume und blätter sehen da teilweise aus wie fotos^^


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. Februar 2012)

ich bin auch für die K2 HD mod


----------



## john1231 (8. Februar 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich würd sagen die 2K von nexus,,die sind 4096+4096 von der auflösung her,,,bäume und blätter sehen da teilweise aus wie fotos^^


 
also ich hab sie zusammengemischt, ist mMn die beste Variante.
high res textures von besheda saugen und esm aktivieren, dann in den texture folder die 2k von nekus entpacken, jedoch hab ich die bodentexturen von betesheda gelassen,da sie alles in allem homogener wirken. die nexus texturen sind höher auflösender haben aber eine extreme wiederholung in gebieten wo kein grass wächst oder aus der ferne. die beteshda texturen gehen besser in einander über (nur bodentexturen) - sonst war ich eher enttäuscht vom "hd" texturepack


----------



## Nightmar (8. Februar 2012)

Hab ihr auch diese tollen Bugs mit dem Hi-Res Pack. Lila Baumstämme und Helle Feuerholz?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch diese tollen Bugs mit dem Hi-Res Pack. Lila Baumstämme und Helle Feuerholz?




alle Treiber aktuell?


----------



## john1231 (8. Februar 2012)

Nightmar schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch diese tollen Bugs mit dem Hi-Res Pack. Lila Baumstämme und Helle Feuerholz?


 
da werden dir neue treiber nicht helfen... bethesda hat da ein wenig mist gebaut (wird wohl bei allen so sein)
hier der fix:
HD Textures DLC Fix at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Februar 2012)

ich habs ne


----------



## trinity_reloaded (8. Februar 2012)

hmm schade, mit aktivierten hd-teturen (hab ansonsten vanilla-version) kommt er garnicht erst ins spiel sondern stürzt direkt nach dem laden ab. wenn ich die rausnehme, gehts wieder reibungslos. schade.
weil im gegensatz zu mods hätte ich an den offiziellen hd-texturen shcon interesse


----------



## Adariel (8. Februar 2012)

Also wenn man davon ausgeht das die Standard Skyrim Texturen 0% sind sind die neuen höchstens 20%.

Mods hieven das ganze dann auf sage und schreibe 100%, einfach göttlich was die Jungs vom Nexus so alles zaubern, aber das war bei Bethesda Games ja immer so.

Ich kann nur sagen: Finger weg von den HD Texturen und sich beim Nexus sein eigenes kleines Reich zusammengebastelt, sieht 100x genialer aus.


----------



## Morathi (9. Februar 2012)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> hmm schade, mit aktivierten hd-teturen (hab ansonsten vanilla-version) kommt er garnicht erst ins spiel sondern stürzt direkt nach dem laden ab. wenn ich die rausnehme, gehts wieder reibungslos. schade.
> weil im gegensatz zu mods hätte ich an den offiziellen hd-texturen shcon interesse


 
Ich rieche einen Mod-konflikt. Armoury of Tamriel, Jaysus Weapons, WoTTE oder andere mods installiert, die an den Waffen und Rüstungen (und deren Texturen) rumspielen? Einen neuen Batch-Patch mit Wrye Bash erstellen. Hatte auch einen CTD gleich nachm Start, das hier löst das Problem für mich. Zusammen mit einem Tutorial aus dem offiziellen Forum, wie man das offizielle HD Pack ohne es als Mod aktiviert zu haben, nutzt, so dass es von allen Mods überschrieben werden kann.


----------



## Chriss8185 (9. Februar 2012)

ich brauche mal hilfe allso weiß einer was die vulkanglasrüstung was hat die an rüstungswert ? insgesamt ? wenn sie ausgebaut ist


----------



## Nightmar (9. Februar 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> da werden dir neue treiber nicht helfen... bethesda hat da ein wenig mist gebaut (wird wohl bei allen so sein)
> hier der fix:
> HD Textures DLC Fix at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community



Tja, es wäre schon, wenn Bethesda sich dazu mal äußern würde


----------



## Deragon (9. Februar 2012)

*Skyrim - Offizielle HD-Texturen: Ladefehler oder wirklich nur so wenig?*

Ich habe mir das Texturen-Pack über Steam runtergeladen.
Dem sei vorangestellt, dass ich nur eine GeForce 9600GT mit 512MB Speicher habe, aber ich möchte mir in den nächsten Monaten eine neue 28nm-Grafikkarte kaufen, also wenn die Midrange-Modelle vorgestellt werden.
Aus Spaß habe ich es mal aktiviert, es würde ja sowieso wegen zu wenig Grafikspeicher nach dem Laden abstürzen, das Spiel funktionierte allerdings trotzdem. Erster Eindruck: Hat sich da überhaupt was verbessert?

Und hier auch meine Frage: Kann es sein, dass das Texturenpack garnicht geladen wurde? (3 Gb ist ja ne Menge und Skyrim HD [Mod] war auch sofort zu sehen)  
- Die Häkchen bei HighResTexturePack01.esp/HighResTexturePack02.esp sind gesetzt
- Grafiktreiber: Der Skyrim-optimierte Beta Treiber von Nvidia (290.53)

Falls es doch geladen wurde habe ich auch einen Test gemacht: Ich habe die Grafikmods und die Datei 'Skyrim - Textures.bsa' in einen anderen Ordner verschoben. (Spiel kann nicht darauf zugreifen) 
Normalerweise müssten ja jetzt nur die HD-Texturen angezeigt werden, denn die sind ja noch im Ordner drin.
Ergebnis:

Fast alles ist untexturiert und die Texturqualität der (wenigen) texturierten Gegenstände nicht wirklich besser. <-- Unterschied ist bei diversen Mods größer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das wirklich alles ist, bin ich enttäuscht (sind ja immerhin 3Gb). 
Oder es liegt ein Fehler beim Laden vor, wenn das bekannt ist kennt ihr ja vielleicht eine Lösung oder es liegt hier wirklich an der GraKa, aber da wäre ein Absturz wahrscheinlicher.

Übrigens: Die schwarzen Vierecke im letzten Bild sollen Blut darstellen, bei längeren Kämpfen wird, wenn man so spielt, der Bildschirm dadurch fast schwarz, oder man lässt sich halt nicht treffen^^

Update:

Ich hab nochmal das gleiche gemacht, aber dieses Mal auch die High-Res Texturen abgeschaltet: Alles war texturlos.
Daraus ergibt sich, dass wirklich nur die wenigen Texturen auf meinen Screenshots verbessert wurden. (Es ist natürlich nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt der Spielwelt, aber es sieht überall ähnlich aus: weiß^^)
Weiterhin besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass das Spiel die hochauflösenden Texturen aufgrund meiner schlechten Grafikkarte automatisch nicht lädt. Aber es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das Bethesda sowas implentiert, zumal ja jeder selbst ausprobieren kann ob das Spiel flüssig läuft.


----------

